# البوم اعطي جمالا- onething 2011



## amsh127 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اعطي جمالا - فريق قصر الدباره Onething Egypt 2011

1- هذا هو الجيل
2- اريد ان اعرف ما في قلبك
3- انت كل احتياجي شبع قلبي
4- بختارك انت يا إلالهي
5- بالحق نحبك
6- أعطي جمالاً
7 - مبارك الأتي بأسم الربي
8 - فيك يا يسوع
9 - قدوس قدوس
10- موسيقة وجهه يلمع

وترنيمة فيك يا يسوع جميله قوي بتقول كده الترنيمة

ليْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ
كل شيء بك كان انت الألف و الياء البداية والنهاية يا يسوع
فيك يا يسوع فيك حرية فيك شفاء فيك سلام فيك حياه فيك يا يسوع
حرية شفاء سلام حياه في يسوع في يسوع فيك يا يسوع
جميل جميل جميل جميل جميل جميل جميل يا يسوع
مشتهي كل الأمم يا يسوع
حتعجيبكم قوي

التحميل اختر احد المواقع

موقع Uploading
Download File
او من موقع Hotfile
Download File

او من موقع Filefactory
Download File
​


----------



## amsh127 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

up....


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*ميرسى خالص ليك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## فادى محب (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر جارى التحميل


----------

